# best high optical zoom camera



## click_nature (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

wanna buy a good optical camera which gives good picture quality and has a good battery life. Purpose is to have fun in wild get some good pictures of nature and wild life. Cost under 25000/- if less than 20000/- much better.

Have done lots of online data search gone trough hundreds of review and it make life difficult to choose what I want.....

Selected are some few models..
1) Nikon coolpix p510
2) Sony cybershot DSC-HX100V
3) Panasonic lumix DMC-FZ150
4) Canon SX40 HS

Well also most important it should not be heavy on pocket for accessories..... like the Sony... just have to pay for Brand not for product........


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

just wondering if you can get a nex or olympus mirrorless + a 200mm telephoto lens in your budget? No idea about price of lens though

Both SX40 and FZ150 are great

Under 20000, SX240 is a great choice... but I guess you can get SX40 for 20-21k... much better


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 13, 2012)

All I can say is Sony HX100V is a great cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

we have already researched on this before
HX100V is best VFM with great AF in video
FZ150 is best overall

marvelousprashant u can get a EPL1 and a old 200mm lens of any make using adapter...but u wont get AF


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> FZ150 is best overall



+1 ...


----------



## click_nature (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi marvelousprashant,

Thanks for ur suggestion, but the lens do cost heavy as the range i guess starts off from say 5k, so as u suggested both are 12 mp and image display resolution 230k and 460k dots for SX40 and FZ150.. what is ur take on this... looking forward for suggestions..

Guys,

Whats ur take on nikon p510... is it really bad. What about the picture quality of all ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> HX100V is best VFM with great AF in video



+1



click_nature said:


> Hi marvelousprashant,
> 
> Thanks for ur suggestion, but the lens do cost heavy as the range i guess starts off from say 5k, so as u suggested both are 12 mp and image display resolution 230k and 460k dots for SX40 and FZ150.. what is ur take on this... looking forward for suggestions..
> 
> ...



Nikon P510 - slow auto focus.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2012)

click_nature said:


> Hi marvelousprashant,
> 
> Thanks for ur suggestion, but the lens do cost heavy as the range i guess starts off from say 5k, so as u suggested both are 12 mp and image display resolution 230k and 460k dots for SX40 and FZ150.. what is ur take on this... looking forward for suggestions..
> 
> ...


Screen display resolution doesn't matter, its the output picture quality that matters. Althought many people claim SX40 has a leeeetle bit better picture quality, I say FZ150 is better overall.

And regarding Nikon P510, it's not bad, just that SX40 and FZ150 are better. 
HX100 is good too, but the auto-focus on FZ150 feels like it's on steroids. Try to get a demo of both, so that it clears all your doubts.

For any doubts regarding FZ150, this youtube channel covers almost everything >> ghough12 - YouTube


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 14, 2012)

Nikon P510 is baap of mega zoom cameras with 42x massive optical zoom! 

I heard that Canon SX40 is better than P510. P510 has GPS which often fails!  Focusing problem while zooming during video capture! Also HD video capture is not good.
Also as I know in Kolkata P510 is around 20K, while ZF150 is 22K around. 

So budget wise P510 is a rocker!


----------



## click_nature (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions again.....

Today my office colleague suggested to check out sony hx200v.... did some online check not clear no much reviews are available.....

how does this compare to fz150..???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 14, 2012)

dr.rdb said:


> Nikon P510 is baap of mega zoom cameras with 42x massive optical zoom!
> 
> I heard that Canon SX40 is better than P510. P510 has GPS which often fails!  Focusing problem while zooming during video capture! Also HD video capture is not good.
> Also as I know in Kolkata P510 is around 20K, while ZF150 is 22K around.
> ...



Sony HX100V give more battery life compare to Nikon P510


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2012)

click_nature said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions again.....
> 
> ...



This should help, though the comparison is b/w Fz150, SX40 & HX100v, it should give you some idea. 

Panasonic FZ150 vs HX100V vs SX40 HS vs FZ47 / FZ48 | Cameralabs

Canon SX40 HS vs Panasonic FZ150 vs Sony HX100V | Cameralabs


----------



## click_nature (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Guys....


Final verdit required will be buying this sunday...

Panasonic FZ150 or Sony HX100V


----------



## aadi007 (Jun 29, 2012)

FZ 150 eyes closed..
main reason is the superfast autofocus and overall fast operation.
Also, ability to capture RAW and better wide angle lens.
And the image quality is better and sharper.

HX100 has a bigger zoom. If that is more important to you, go for it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 30, 2012)

+1
For fz150.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 30, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> FZ 150 eyes closed..
> main reason is the superfast autofocus and overall fast operation.
> Also, ability to capture RAW and better wide angle lens.
> And the image quality is better and sharper.
> ...



+1 if you want all rounder digicam with HIGH Zoom. 
go for Sony Hx100v


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 30, 2012)

^^
Can you please elaborate the word "All rounder" for HX100V?

Fz150
+ Does RAW
+ Supports numerous accessories like ext mic, remotes, intervoltmeter and more via the microphone jack
+ Has hot-shoe, again no need explain the possibilities & accessories
+ Takes 52mm filters directly, without any adapters
+ Throw in the optional adapter, there are a lot of original conversion lenses available as well, apart from third party lenses.

These are just the official accessories, not to mention the barrage of third party ones.

DMC-FZ150 | PRODUCTS | LUMIX | Digital Camera | Panasonic Global


Agreed HX100v is a good camera, but allrounder? Meh.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 1, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Can you please elaborate the word "All rounder" for HX100V?
> 
> Fz150
> ...




all rounder means... 
1. High optical 30x zoom 
2. Higher resolution screen 921k dots 
(With the rear hinge design of the HX100V's LCD, you frame the composition while looking directly behind the lens, which may feel more intuitive for some users. The fold-out screen on the FZ150 offers more flexible viewing angles when holding the camera in a portrait orientation.)

3. Has a GPS
4. faster max shutter speed 1/4000s
5. 16MP 'Exmor R' CMOS sensor



i agree for "taking Images"  The FZ150 delivers superb contrast and natural color 

Buy the Panasonic FZ150 if priority is image quality. 
Get the Sony HX100V if it has the features you want that are not available on the Panasonic.



click_nature said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> 
> Final verdit required will be buying this sunday...
> ...



so which camera you are going to buy?


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> all rounder means...
> 1. High optical 30x zoom
> *Yes, agree. But it looses out on the wide angle*.
> 2. Higher resolution screen 921k dots
> ...



The biggest advantage of the Pana is the faster focussing speed and overall speed of operation besides other advantages like RAW, external attachments like flash,mic,lenses,filters,adapters.

To conclude- the Pana FZ150 is more for an enthusiast photographer whereas the HX100V is more of a superzoom P&S delight.


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

Now you guys are confusing rockstar... 

It took him months to finalize HX100V. I think he yet to buy that cam... Now you guys are really confusing him....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 1, 2012)

nac said:


> Now you guys are confusing rockstar...
> 
> It took him months to finalize HX100V. I think he yet to buy that cam... Now you guys are really confusing him....



sahi kaha yaar... i almost going to buy Sony HX100V... 
now i am confused. after again checking the Pics quality of FZ510 vs HX100V.

also now i am checking "external mic capability"



Panasonic DMC-FZ150 built-in mic x external mic DMW-MS1 (PSH/1080P) - YouTube

that's a HUGE difference! 

now am really confused. 

i want High optical zoom (HX100V)

but i also Need Good "Sound" Capture capability. (FZ150)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

@Rockstar
Lol I didn't knew you were looking for bridge camera as well. 

In the long run, Fz150 is a better option for the following reasons.


If you look at Sony's product history, they churn out new models of their cybershot range faster than other Brands, and discontinue older models at the same rate. After a while, finding accessories/ spares for them is a big headache.

If you look at Panasonic, they have been conservative when it comes to new models, but they support their current/archived models better than Sony. You can still find numerous accessories for the age old Fz18 too. The range of accessories available for Lumix Fz series is unbeatable by any P&S camera and it shares a lot of SLR accessories too, so if you happen to move to DSLR, you don't have to throw away your FZ's accessories. 

If you're so particular about high optical zoom, you can buy the extra zoom lens for Fz150 later, something like this >> Panasonic DMW-LT55 - Telephoto Lens - Overview
In short, 

HX100v >> For those who are looking at a user friendly no frills super zoom P&S

Fz150 >> For enthusiasts who want to experiment with different setups and want to experiment a lot of SLR accessories without burning a hole in your pocket, and lasts longer with good third party support.

If good video settings & mic support is what you're looking at, then see this

[YOUTUBE]-zwnPVR0LjI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sLjNjNVRNy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 1, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Rockstar
> Lol I didn't knew you were looking for bridge camera as well.
> 
> In the long run, Fz150 is a better option for the following reasons.
> ...



thanks


----------



## click_nature (Jul 3, 2012)

@ rockstar.... just bought the fz150 .. after advice from @ aadi007 and @ sriharsha.... got my butt to the store checked my self between the 2 cameras and well these guys did advice a better one.....thanks guys 


Well shall be going out soon for trekking.... will take lots of snaps and then will check if really i m a good snapper or not.....

till then thanks guys for the suggestion to help me select the one which is better the others....


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats bro...great choice


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats and Happy clicking...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

Congo


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats 
I plan to purchase one soon.
What is the deal you got?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 3, 2012)

@sriharsha_madineni

Zoom H1 to the Panasonic Lumix FZ150 

How to connect a Zoom H1 to the Panasonic Lumix FZ150 - YouTube

Zoom H1 Portable Digital Recorder 
Buy Online | Lowest Price | Free Shipping| Zoom H1 Portable Digital Recorder - Buy online at the guaranteed lowest price in India - BAJAAO - Buy online and Review Musical Instruments, Pro Audio, Studio, P.A. Audio Equipment in India


hmmmm.... now i am thinking to Buy FZ150


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

Not to confuse you more, But if you're so fanatic about Videos, A camcorder will be better anyday, even basic Camcorders can do better videos.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 3, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Not to confuse you more, But if you're so fanatic about Videos, A camcorder will be better anyday, even basic Camcorders can do better videos.




i know.. but i want all rounder digicam.

so can click awasome pics and record some musical shows videos with GOOD quality audio..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 5, 2012)

click_nature said:


> @ rockstar.... just bought the fz150 .. after advice from @ aadi007 and @ sriharsha.... got my butt to the store checked my self between the 2 cameras and well these guys did advice a better one.....thanks guys
> 
> 
> Well shall be going out soon for trekking.... will take lots of snaps and then will check if really i m a good snapper or not.....
> ...



Congrats... 

whats the latest price of FZ150?


----------



## click_nature (Jul 7, 2012)

@aadi007 :- got it for 23k in mumbai...


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ Bro, it is available at 22.5K in infibeam and 22K at zoomin.

I guess u din't want to buy online.

Anyways, enjoy the cam and post your experiences. I am intersted in indoor/low-light pics and the color reproduction. It seems you should use custom white balance in such scenarios to get the colors accurate.


----------



## click_nature (Jul 11, 2012)

@aadi007 ...... well I m a newbie to this so would take time to understand the fuctions.... but thanks for the sugguestion would try to get some in low lights and post....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 18, 2012)

click_nature said:


> @aadi007 ...... well I m a newbie to this so would take time to understand the fuctions.... but thanks for the sugguestion would try to get some in low lights and post....



waiting for the pics...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

^^
A few from myside, just for an idea
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-193.html#post1711013


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^
thank you sriharsha..
Can you post some low-light/indoor pics?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> A few from myside, just for an idea
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-193.html#post1711013


nice pics

thanks


----------

